# Job costing through QB or Excel....



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

Those of you who do job costing, do you do it through quickbooks or excel?

Write now I do me proposals through word and my invoicing through quickbooks. But job costing I have not done much with yet.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

It depends on what youa re costing. I have spreadsheets for each type of system we install that helps me price the job down to the last nail. 

I suppose quickbooks could accomplissh the same thing, but not everyone in my company has access to my quickbooks file, however the dpreadsheets are stored on my server and everyone has access to those.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Quickbooks has an excellent system for mananging job costing....


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

I use both on every project. Quickbooks is great but I feel safer backing it up on Excel sheets also. It helps me double check and comes in handy for year end reviews.


----------

